# Monitorização Remota no TELEMOVEL de Condições Atmosféricas



## omina (1 Mai 2011 às 22:47)

Boa tarde,
*
Serve o presente post como recolha de OPINIÕES. todas as opiniões são bem-vindas.*
*Não é intenção que este post seja comercial, logo não revelaremos nomes de produtos ou preços. Presume-se que seja contra as regras do forum posts com teor comercial. Se nao for, teremos todo o gosto em complementar a informação*,

A OMINA Technologies é uma empresa criadora de Soluções Tecnológicas, completamente portuguesa.

Acabamos de Criar e lançar um produto no campo da Monitorização Remota de Condições Atmosféricas, com* ALERTAS de Velocidade do Vento por SMS *no telemóvel do utilizador. 
Como qualquer produto criado por nós, está em *constante desenvolvimento*. E gostariamos de saber as necessidades dos entendidos nestas matérias, em relação a um produto deste tipo.
Este post é um apelo aos utilizadores deste forum, para sabermos que funcionalidades gostariam de ver adicionadas a este produto, assim como sugestões de melhoramentos.

Assim, conseguimos melhorar o produto para ir de encontro às necessidades dos nossos clientes, e todos juntos, estamos a contribuir para a progressão da[glow=red,2,300]* Tecnologia Portuguesa*[/glow], nesta altura de crise.


seguem as *caracteristicas  do produto em questão:*

_O produto consiste numa terminal em caixa estanque, acopolado com sensores que registam valores de:
    - Velocidade e Direcção do Vento.
    - Temperatura do Ar.
    - Humidade Relativa e/ou Pressão Atmosférica.

Este terminal contem um cartão SIM e uma atena de longa alcance, operando na rede GSM.

Este produto, pode ser instalado em pontes, antenas, topos de prédios, barragens, aeródromos, ou ser usado para medições em locais inacessíveis por profissionais ou amadores no campo da Metereologia

O terminal é completamente configurável remotamente através de mensagens SMS. Evita-se assim a presença física no local para qualquer alteração ou configuração.

Efectuando uma chamada gratuita para o número de telemovel do terminal, recebe-se por SMS todos os dados actuais dos sensores (- Velocidade e Direcção do Vento, Temperatura do Ar, Humidade Relativa e/ou Pressão Atmosférica.

O terminal é programado para um intervalo, para que quando a velocidade do vento ultrapasse o valor X no ponto em que é medido, o utilizador receba um ALERTA por SMS a indicar isso mesmo. O utilizador recebe novo ALERTA aquando da regularização da situação.

O terminal oferece duas SAIDAS (outputs) que podem ser conectadas a equipamentos externos, activando-os automaticamente em caso de ALERTA. Pode ser ligados por exemplo a uma sirene, ou a um mecanismo de abertura de comportas por exemplo.

O terminal tem ainda duas ENTRADAS (inputs) para equipamentos de alarme externos adicionais. Um exemplo é um alarme de incendio tradicional. pode ser conectado a uma das ENTRADAS do terminal, e assim em caso de incendio, o terminal envia um SMS de alerta ao utilizador.

O terminal oferece ainda ALERTAS de falha e restauro de corrente.

O terminal regista ainda os máximos e mínimos dos valores monitorizados desde a instalação do mesmo.

Como opcional o terminal pode levar um módulo SMART, que possibilita um histórico de valores anotados de de 2 em 2 horas (intervalo configurável), assim como de todos os ALERTAS enviados.

Como opcional a unidade pode ser acopolada a um painel fotovoltaico para funcionar apenas a energia solar._


Queremos desta forma ouvir as vossas vozes, com sugestões criticas, de forma a termos um produto que vai de encontro das necessidades dos nossos clientes seguindo as indicações de quem sabe.


----------



## Lightning (2 Mai 2011 às 15:58)

Boa tarde. Antes de mais parabéns pelo desenvolvimento dos vossos produtos, pois pelo que li vão certa e futuramente ser indispensáveis e bastante úteis na nossa área da meteorologia.

Fiquei no entanto com algumas questões, que são as seguintes:

Caso não se opte por adicionar a cada unidade um painel fotovoltaico, que tipo de alimentação irá sustentar o funcionamento da unidade? Uma bateria? 

Caso a resposta seja sim, qual a duração média da mesma e quais os contras de não optar pelo painel fotovoltaico (isto é, como recarregar a bateria, ou quando substituir por outra, etc etc..)?

---

No que toca a sugestões, penso que posso contribuir com algumas, embora desconheça por completo o vosso orçamento e as vossas possibilidades para investir ainda mais no produto final, mas de qualquer das formas aqui ficam algumas (e peço desculpa se estou a adiantar-me em relação a algo, servem as seguintes sugestões para vos ajudar a criar futuras ideias que aperfeiçoem os vossos produtos):

- Criar um mapa a nível nacional onde cada utilizador do produto tivesse acesso em tempo quase real aos dados de todos os terminais instalados no País, e colocar esse mapa em forma de aplicação para o telemóvel (criar uma espécie de rede nacional interligada). Vejo como principal ponto forte nesta sugestão a partilha de dados, o que é fundamental na área da meteorologia.

- Se possível, e como referiram que cada terminal tem dois outputs a que se podem ligar vários dispositivos que seriam activados em caso de alerta, adicionar um terceiro output onde fosse possível ligar uma pequena câmara de vigilância que iria monitorizar as condições climatéricas, a que o utilizador acedesse sempre que o desejasse, para consultar em tempo real como estaria o tempo naquele determinado momento e local. Explicitando melhor, não falo de uma câmara que enviasse dados em tempo real constantemente, pretendo com isto dizer que a câmara seria acedida apenas quando o utilizador entendesse.

De momento não tenho mais sugestões. Aguardo o vosso feedback.


----------



## omina (3 Mai 2011 às 03:12)

Boa Tarde,

E desde já agradecemos o interesse e as sugestões muito úteis.

Em resposta às suas questões:



> Caso não se opte por adicionar a cada unidade um painel fotovoltaico, que tipo de alimentação irá sustentar o funcionamento da unidade? Uma bateria?
> Caso a resposta seja sim, qual a duração média da mesma e quais os contras de não optar pelo painel fotovoltaico (isto é, como recarregar a bateria, ou quando substituir por outra, etc etc..)?


A grande vantagem da solução ser Portuguesa, e totalmente desenvolvida nos nossos laboratórios é a versatilidade.  Assim, tirando a versão chave-na-mão, outras versões estão sujeitas a adaptação a cada local e à necessidade de cada cliente. 


O terminal tem sempre uma bateria interna, que possibilita o envio de alertas de falha de corrente e outros, mesmo durante uma falha de corrente. 
Para um local com corrente eléctrica, a bateria para a versão base tem uma autonomia de 24 horas. Numa zona com alimentação de rede, muito raramente a falha de energia é superior a este periodo.
Para uma zona isolada sem acesso a corrente electrica, o uso de um painel fotovoltaico que carrega uma bateria é a solução mais apropriada. 
Como a solução é versátil, se o cliente nao quiser a opção de painel fotovoltaico e fizer questão  que o terminal seja alimentado exclusivamente por uma bateria, pode ser pensado um sistema de rotação de baterias de longa duração, de uma semana, um mês, ou mesmo mais. Nesse caso seria necessário a visita ao local para a troca de bateria, vazia por uma carregada, carregando-se a 2ª bateria em local mais conveniente (casa/empresa) e assim fazer a rotação entre duas baterias. 
Embora possivel, este método nao nos aparenta primar pela facilidade, mas se é esta a necessidade do cliente, encaixa perfeitamente na nossa categoria de Soluções à Medida. 




> Criar um mapa a nível nacional onde cada utilizador do produto tivesse acesso em tempo quase real aos dados de todos os terminais instalados no País, e colocar esse mapa em forma de aplicação para o telemóvel (criar uma espécie de rede nacional interligada). Vejo como principal ponto forte nesta sugestão a partilha de dados, o que é fundamental na área da meteorologia.


Uma sugestão interessante, e ja pensada. estamos a desenvolver uma funcionalidade similar mas para Gestão de Frotas com a localização de veículos em tempo real. 
É claro que o cliente para este tipo de variante seria um cliente muito específico, mas caso um cliente esteja interessado nesta vertente, será então desenvolvida, e facilmente integrada na solução.




> Se possível, e como referiram que cada terminal tem dois outputs a que se podem ligar vários dispositivos que seriam activados em caso de alerta, adicionar um terceiro output onde fosse possível ligar uma pequena câmara de vigilância que iria monitorizar as condições climatéricas, a que o utilizador acedesse sempre que o desejasse, para consultar em tempo real como estaria o tempo naquele determinado momento e local. Explicitando melhor, não falo de uma câmara que enviasse dados em tempo real constantemente, pretendo com isto dizer que a câmara seria acedida apenas quando o utilizador entendesse.


É uma possibilidade. Os outputs actuais conseguem ligar/desligar uma camara, mas não controla-la. No entanto a camara seria uma produto à parte. ou seja, podemos instalar uma camara com acesso remoto, independentemente do alerta, estilo camaras de transito. O utilizador receberia o alerta, e acederia à camera directamente.



Como todo o produto novo, temos de primeiro sondar o mercado com a aceitação da versão base, antes de apostar no desenvolvimento constante de novas funcionalidades gerais. As funcionalidades apresentadas são as estudadas para  lançamento de um produto de qualidade, útil, e numa gama de preços compatível com a conjuntura económica actual.

No entanto, como empresa de desenvolvimento de Soluções à Medida,  se um cliente expressar essa vontade, estão dentro das capacidades da solução, e da nossa equipa de I&D todas as evoluções apresentadas.

Outra vantagem de ser uma solução desenvolvida pela OMINA, é q todas as soluções são soluções modulares. Pode hoje optar-se pela versão base, e mais tarde adicionarem-se mais terminais, mais sensores, mais funcionalidades, à medida do crescimento da empresa cliente, ou das necessidades do mesmo.


Agradecemos desde já o interesse, e as sugestões apresentadas.

OMINA Technologies


----------



## Vince (3 Mai 2011 às 09:08)

Poderá ser um produto interessante dirigido a diferentes mercados, talvez aqui acabem por não ter grande feedback pois é uma comunidade sobretudo amadora e parece-me que esse tipo de produto poderia ser interessante mas para sectores como da engenharia civil, industria, redes eléctricas, etc, mas são mercados que não conheço nem sei o que existe disponível. Também para ciência, estudos de campo, etc. Eventualmente também de protecção civil, bombeiros, onde poderia servir como estação móvel remota de emergência  para monitorizar uma determinada situação, durante um grande incêndio, temporal, ou outra coisa qualquer desse género. Tudo coisas que só conhecedores dessas áreas poderão dar algum feedback. não é o meu caso.

Pelo que não tenho grandes sugestões a dar, para além do usual, a modularidade que já refere, robustez, software interno actualizável para implementar novas funcionalidades no futuro, baixa manutenção, preço competitivo face a produtos similares, e que a ser algo de inovador e competitivo, que não pensem apenas no mercado interno, que concebam um produto competitivo lá fora mesmo que numa primeira fase não seja esse o vosso interesse, Portugal é sempre um mercado pequeno. 

GSM/SMS poderá ser interessante pela simplicidade e presumo que para não encarecer o produto,  mas para soluções mais avançadas em locais remotos, hoje em dia em que até aqui nas comunidades amadoras temos equipamentos de baixo custo ligados à rede com servidor web interno para gestão e consulta remota, se calhar uma solução por TCP/IP sobre GPRS/3G também deveria ser uma opção a ter em conta, opcionalmente.


----------



## jpproenca (4 Mai 2011 às 22:00)

A ideia parece-me muito interessante. Só está mesmo a faltar o pluviómetro de série...

Não acredito, no entanto, que possa ser colocada no mercado a um preço que cative um leque muito alargado de clientes.

Por um lado, numa filosofia de alertas, não será muito importante a precisão das medidas mas será importante a fiabilidade do equipamento e o alerta de avaria dos sensores (do tipo 'cão de guarda permanente'); por outro lado, para clientes amadores, a precisão é importante e os alertas não tanto.

As estações amadoras vão de 50 Euros (Auriol) a, digamos, 1700 Euros (Davis). Ora, um cliente de Auriol não vai abalançar-se ao provável preço de uma Omina e, um cliente de Davis vai exigir muito da Omina para a adquirir. Conclusão: os clientes Omina serão provavelmente os que necessitam da vertente alerta.

Mais: Tenho constatado que terminais 'baratos' (tipo 'made in China') não apresentam, por regra, fiabilidade/durabilidade sustentáveis, e terminais com fiabilidade mínima são caros.

Isto é só uma opinião pessoal e não quer dizer que não deseje, muito sinseramente, o maior sucesso.


----------



## omina (5 Mai 2011 às 02:32)

Boa tarde,

As funções primárias da solução ominaWIND são os ALERTAS no telemóvel e o registo. o facto de poder ser configurado remotamente, e possuir dois INPUTS e dous outputs para interacção externa são mais valias.
Mais que tudo, a aposta foi desde do inicio na fiabilidade. Daí o uso de sensores de qualidade e e a nossa electronica ter provas dadas numa solução "prima" da ominaWIND, a Solução de Controlo de Temperaturas ominaCELSIUS. a solução ominaCELSIUS foi onde nasceu a tecnologia do ominaWIND e é um sistema de controlo de zonas de frio em negocios do frio, como peixarias, talhos, ou negócios que tenham uma zona de frio: farmácias, laboratórios, hospitais. basicamente envia ALERTAS e regista caso as temperaturas monitorizadas saiam dos intervalos definidos.

Assim, a solução ominaWIND prima pela fiabilidade testada, ja na solução anterior. o Target nao é de facto o mercado amador, mas sim mercados empresariais onde a fiabilidade e versatilidade é importante. 
No entanto, a vossa opiniao é mto importante para a optimização do produto, portanto agradecemos todas as boas ideias apresentadas.

OMINA technologies


----------

